# How to recover data from DVD-RW???



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Guys!

I by mistake erased the contents of my DVD-RW using Nero Burning ROM's quick erase option. Is there a way or a software by which I can retrive the contents of the DVD.

Chao...


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Take a look at this

http://www.isobuster.com/


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Or this:

http://www.pcinspector.de/smart_media_recovery/uk/welcome.htm

I've used it to recover files from corrupt digital camera cards and it works great.


----------

